# Sticky  Do you have a few good links?



## SnapIT

I'm going to stick this thread for a while.

Can you post a few good links that you find helpful, useful, or just plain brilliant when it comes to finding that tidbit of breitling/watch related information we all spend hours hunting for. We know that WatchUseek has a links page but the web is a big place and there are myriad sources being developed every day. What have you come across? Show and tell  .

Addendum...

The Breitling Jet Team offical site...

http://www.breitling-jet-team.com/


----------



## BIG CHRONO

SnapIT said:


> I'm going to stick this thread for a while.
> 
> mirriad is actually spelled "myriad".


----------



## SnapIT

BIG CHRONO said:


> SnapIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stick this thread for a while.
> 
> mirriad is actually spelled "myriad".
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe I flunked spell checking  !
> 
> and it seems replying to posts instead of editing the originals   .
Click to expand...


----------



## Sebastien

SnapIT said:


> Can you post a few good links that you find helpful, useful, or just plain brilliant when it comes to finding that tidbit of breitling/watch related information we all spend hours hunting for.


Hi SnapIT,

I particularly find this one very useful when it comes to vintage movements... http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?00&ranfft&0&uswk. JUst type in the calibre name or number or whatever you know about it, and it'll list you everything that matches (no complete, but almost).

This one, I guess everyone knows it ;-) http://search.antiqnet.com/cgi-bin/texis/scripts/cust_search/dealer.html?searchtype=L&alldetail=1&idnum=EEK0114&scode=nosbr

Apart from that, websites directly pointing at Breitling watches... not so many, at least nowhere close to WUS in terms of owners enthusiasm and knowledge 

If I was to rename the WUS, I'd call it the BOPA (Breitling Owners and Pilots Association) :-D

Seb


----------



## Cinq

I stumbled on this site when I was looking for MSRP price info and this site is exactly offering that and more for a lot of brands:

La Coté des Montres

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Don Indiano

Don't know it it falls in this category - but I try to maintain pages about my watches on a web site:


Breitling B-1 A78362

Breitling Cosmonaute A12023
They contain pictures and facts gleaned from discussion fora and personal experience with these timepieces. Suggestions and corrections welcome! Hope these may help somebody someday, or even bring me back sweet memories in the distant future... 

Cheers, Don


----------



## SnapIT

Don Indiano said:


> Don't know it it falls in this category - but I try to maintain pages about my watches on a web site:
> 
> 
> Breitling B-1 A78362
> 
> Breitling Cosmonaute A12023
> They contain pictures and facts gleaned from discussion fora and personal experience with these timepieces. Suggestions and corrections welcome! Hope these may help somebody someday, or even bring me back sweet memories in the distant future...
> 
> Cheers, Don


Hi Don,

This falls very nicely into the catagory! :-!


----------



## kaiser soze

Hi All - I just joined this forum to share the abbreviated instructions that I wrote today as a handy reference for my new Aerospace.

On some forum that I stumbled into recently, some people were questioning the ease of operation of the Aerospace. I didn't agree with what they were saying, because the problem with most watches that have multiple buttons is remembering what each button does and which sequence of button actions will perform the desired operation. That situation is improved on some watches when the function of each button in each mode is shown in the LCD display(s), but even though my Citizen Navihawk does that, I have to use a magnifying glass to read those tiny labels.

With the Aerospace, certain aspects of operation are intuitive and don't need to be explained in the written instructions, except possibly for the first time you go through it. In particular, it is obvious that in general, you pull out the crown and then turn it to set the time, date, etc. Likewise, as soon as you experience that turning it faster changes the hour, or the month, and that turning it slower changes the minute, or the date, you no longer need to be told that in the instructions. Conversely, there are a small number of actions that are not so obvious. So, I went through the instruction manual and wrote a quick reference quide, then deleted every thing in it that seemed glaringly obvious, and here is what I ended up with:

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*12/24 hr:* Select T2. Press once, and 'A' or 'P' at right indicates 12h. Press twice to toggle.
*Time:* After pushing back in, push to set seconds to zero.
*Month & Date:* Select seconds/date.
*Day:* Select day/date. Language used is indicated at right.
*A/D synch:* Select neutral. Move hands in half-minute steps to match digital.
*Alarm:* Press to toggle between AL and OF, press/hold to test.
*Chronograph:* Press to start/stop, press/hold to reset (no lap function).
*Countdown timer:* After setting, press back in to start, press/hold to cancel.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

I am confident that anyone who owns the Aerospace and who has ever gone through the instructions even one time, will not find anything lacking in this abbreviated set of instructions. I formatted this in a .rtf file in two pages so that, when printed on the front and back of a single sheet, can be trimmed and laminated so that it can be carried in my wallet. I converted that file to .pdf, and if I am successful in uploading it, then for as long as this forum will preserve the uploaded file, other Aerospace owners may find it useful to download the file and make a handy wallet card for themselves.

-Kaiser Soze


----------



## EJC

*ORBITA Site - caliber winding directions*

http://www.orbita.net/pages/17118.htm


----------



## Don Indiano

New watch, new pages: ;-)
Breitling SuperOcean Professional
Still needs some more work, but fairly stable now.
Thanks for reading! Cheers, Don


----------



## SnapIT

*A list of current models..*

I hope this is usefull..

110 - Breitling Navitimer Heritage Mens Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
115 - Breitling Navitimer World Mens Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
116 - Breitling Navitimer World Mens Stainless Steel Silver dial - Stainless Steel.

147 - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens Stainless Steel Red dial - Stainless Steel.
149 - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
202 - Breitling Headwind Mens Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
243 - Breitling Hercules Mens Stainless Steel Silver dial - Stainless Steel.
263 - Breitling Chrono Avenger M1 Mens Titanium Yellow dial - Rubber - Black.
266 - Breitling Avenger Seawolf Mens Titanium Gray dial - Titanium.
267 - Breitling Avenger Seawolf Mens Titanium Blue dial - Titanium.
291 - Breitling Colt GMT Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
292 - Breitling Colt GMT Mens Stainless Steel Silver dial - Stainless Steel.
295 - Breitling Colt GMT Mens Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
305-2 - Breitling Colt Quartz II Mens Stainless Steel Silver dial - Stainless Steel.
310X - Breitling Leather Strap - Buffalo 20-18 Mens - Leather - Blue Natural Buffalo.
314X - Breitling Leather Strap - Buffalo 22-20 Mens - Leather - Blue Natural Buffalo.
357A - Breitling Pilot Bracelet Mens - Stainless Steel Pilot bracelet for all Windriders.
358A - Breitling Pilot Bracelet Mens - Stainless Steel Pilot bracelet 20-18.
425X - Breitling Leather Strap - Cowhide 20-18 Mens - Leather - Light Brown Natural Cowhide.
428X - Breitling Leather Strap - Cowhide 20-18 Mens - Leather - Black Natural Cowhide.
434X - Breitling Leather Strap - Cowhide 22-20 Mens - Leather - Light Brown Natural Cowhide.
436X - Breitling Leather Strap - Cowhide 22-20 Mens - Leather - Black Natural Cowhide.
437X - Breitling Leather Strap - Cowhide 22-20 Mens - Leather - Brown Natural Cowhide.
438X - Breitling Leather Strap - Cowhide 22-20 Mens - Leather - Brown Natural Cowhide.
737P - Breitling Leather Strap - Crocodile 22-20 Mens - Leather - Brown Natural Crocodile.
754P - Breitling Leather Strap - Crocodile 24-20 Mens - Leather - Brown Natural Crocodile.
761P - Breitling Leather Strap - Crocodile 24-20 Mens - Leather - Black Natural Crocodile.
880E - Breitling Professional Bracelet Mens - Titanium Professional Bracelet.
970A - Breitling Speed Bracelet Mens - Stainless Steel Speed bracelet for all Breitling B.
974A - Breitling Speed Satin Bracelet Mens - Stainless Satin Speed bracelet for all Bentleys.

A1334011.B683-PRO2 - Breitling Chrono Superocean Mens Stainless Steel Black with silver subdials dial - Stainless Steel Professional 2.
A1334011.C616-PRO2 - Breitling Chrono Superocean Mens Stainless Steel Blue with silver subdials dial - Stainless Steel Professional 2.
A1334011.G549-PRO2 - Breitling Chrono Superocean Mens Stainless Steel Silver with blue subdials dial - Stainless Steel Professional 2.
A13356-140 - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A13356-141 - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens Stainless Steel Blue Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel.
A13356-143 - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens Stainless Steel Slate dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.A573-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens Stainless Steel White dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.A573-437X - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens Stainless Steel White with Aviation markers (Guilloche) dial - Leather - Brown Buffalo 437X.
A1335611.C647-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens Stainless Steel Blue with Aviation numbering dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.C647-437X-BU - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens Stainless Steel Blue with Aviation numbering (Guilloche) dial - Leather - Blue Buffalo 437X.
A1335611.F517-437X - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens Stainless Steel Gray with Stick markers (Guilloche) dial - Leather - Brown Buffalo 437X.
A1335611.G569-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens Stainless Steel White (stick markers) dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335653.A570-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens Stainless Steel and Diamonds Mother-of-pearl - White with 16 diamonds dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335812.A596-SS - Breitling Chrono Cockpit Mens Stainless Steel Silver / Ivory dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335812.B786-SS - Breitling Chrono Cockpit Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A1336212.C649-972A - Breitling Bentley GT Mens Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A1336313.A575 - Breitling Bentley GT Racing Mens Stainless Steel (Satin / Polished finish) White dial - Stainless Steel (NEW) Satin Finish / Polished.
A1336313.C649 - Breitling Bentley GT Racing Mens Stainless Steel (Satin / Polished finish) Blue dial - Stainless Steel (NEW) Satin Finish / Polished.
A1337011.A562-PRO2 - Breitling Super Avenger Mens Stainless Steel - Brushed White dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1337011.B682-PRO2 - Breitling Super Avenger Mens Stainless Steel - Brushed Black dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1337011.C615-PRO2 - Breitling Super Avenger Mens Stainless Steel - Brushed Blue dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1738011.C676-811A - Breitling Colt Automatic II Mens Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A1738011.G599-811A - Breitling Colt Automatic II Mens Stainless Steel White Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel Fighter Bracelet.
A1739010.B722.894A - Breitling Superocean Steelfish X-Plus Mens Stainless Steel - Brushed Black dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A1739010.C666.894A - Breitling Superocean Steelfish X-Plus Mens Stainless Steel - Brushed Blue dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A1739010.G591.894A - Breitling Superocean Steelfish X-Plus Mens Stainless Steel - Brushed White dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A2133012.B571 - Breitling Montbrillant Datora Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A2133012.B571-LS - Breitling Montbrillant Datora Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Leather - Brown Calfskin.
A2133012.G518 - Breitling Montbrillant Datora Mens Stainless Steel White dial - Stainless Steel.
A2133012.G518 - Breitling Montbrillant Datora Mens Stainless Steel White dial - Leather - Black Calfskin.
A2133012.Q509 - Breitling Montbrillant Datora Mens Stainless Steel Bronze dial - Stainless Steel.
A2133012.Q509-LS - Breitling Montbrillant Datora Mens Stainless Steel Bronze dial - Leather - Brown Crocodile.
A2332212.B635-431A - Breitling Navitimer Mens Stainless Steel - Polished Black (Silver subdials) stick markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2332212.B637-431A - Breitling Navitimer Mens Stainless Steel - Polished Black (Silver subdials) dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2332212.C586-431A - Breitling Navitimer Mens Stainless Steel - Polished Blue (Silver subdials) stick markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2332212.C587-431A - Breitling Navitimer Mens Stainless Steel - Polished Blue (Silver subdials) arabic hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2332212.C587-437X - Breitling Navitimer Mens Stainless Steel - Polished Blue (Silver subdials) arabic hour markers dial - Leather - Brown Buffalo 437X.
A2332212.G532-431A - Breitling Navitimer Mens Stainless Steel - Polished Silver (Silver subdials) stick hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2332212.G533-431A - Breitling Navitimer Mens Stainless Steel - Polished Silver (Silver subdials) arabic hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2432212.B726.426A - Breitling Navitimer World Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel Navitimer Bracelet.
A2536313.B686-974A - Breitling Bentley Motors T Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel Satin Finish Speed Bracelet.
A2536313.G552-974A - Breitling Bentley Motors T Mens Stainless Steel White dial - Stainless Steel.
A2536313.G552-CLB - Breitling Bentley Motors T Mens Stainless Steel Satin Finish White dial - Leather - Black Crocodile.
A2736234.B823-PRO2 - Breitling Skyracer Mens Stainless Steel Black Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A2736234.G615-PRO2 - Breitling Skyracer Mens Stainless Steel Silver dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A2836212.A633-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Flying B Mens Stainless Steel Mother of Pearl on Hobnail dial - Stainless Steel.
A2836212.C722 - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Flying B Mens Stainless Steel Royal Blue on Hobnail dial - Leather - Blue Crocodile.
A2836212.H521 - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Flying B Mens Stainless Steel Amber on Hobnail dial - Leather - Brown Crocodile.
A3235011.C642-BULT - Breitling Colt GMT Mens Stainless Steel Blue Guilloche dial - Leather - Blue.
A3534012.B554-430A - Breitling Navitimer Heritage Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel Navitimer Bracelet with 'B' Logo.
A362.K06.SP - Breitling Bentley GT Mens Stainless Steel Burgundy dial - Stainless Steel.
A39362.C5.887A - Breitling Hercules Mens Stainless Steel - Brushed Blue with white subdials dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A3936310-B6-890A - Breitling Hercules Mens Stainless Steel - Brushed Black with white subdials dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A4133012.B408.420X - Breitling Montbrillant Mens Stainless Steel Black with Black Subdials dial - Black - Leather.
A4133012.G196-422A - Breitling Montbrillant Mens Stainless Steel Silver dial - Stainless Steel.
A4136012.B765-433A - Breitling Chrono-Matic Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A4136012.B765-739P - Breitling Chrono-Matic Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Leather - Tan.
A4136012.G589-431A - Breitling Chrono-Matic Mens Stainless Steel White dial - Stainless Steel.
A4136012.G589-737P - Breitling Chrono-Matic Mens Stainless Steel White dial - Leather - Tan.
A42362 - Breitling B2 Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A4236219.B685 - Breitling B2 Mens Stainless Steel - Brushed Black with white subdials dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed (Fighter Bracelet).
A4236235.G551 - Breitling B2 Mens Stainless Steel - Brushed White with Black subdials dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed (Fighter Bracelet).
A4435910.B811-BLS - Breitling Blackbird (NEW) Mens Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black dial - Leather - Black Cowhide.
A4435910.B811-BLSDB - Breitling Blackbird (NEW) Mens Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black dial - Leather - Black Cowhide.
A4435910.B811-PIL - Breitling Blackbird (NEW) Mens Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel Pilot.
A4436212.B728-970A - Breitling Bentley 6.75 Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A4935011.B779-DB - Breitling Cockpit Mens Stainless Steel Black, Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel.
A4935011.C671-DB - Breitling Cockpit Mens Stainless Steel Blue, Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel.
A4935011.G595-DB - Breitling Cockpit Mens Stainless Steel Silver, Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel.
A7134012.A6.360A - Breitling Starliner Ladies Stainless Steel Mother-of-pearl - White dial - Stainless Steel - Polished, Pilot Bracelet.
A7332111.C598 - Breitling Emergency Mission Mens Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A7338011.B782-811A - Breitling Chrono Colt II Mens Stainless Steel Black (chronocentric circle guilloche) dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A7338011.C674-811A - Breitling Chrono Colt II Mens Stainless Steel Blue (chronocentric circle guilloche) dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A7338011.G597-811A - Breitling Chrono Colt II Mens Stainless Steel White (chronocentric circle guilloche) dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A738011.B784.811A - Breitling Colt Automatic II Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel Fighter Bracelet.
A7438010.B783-SS - Breitling Colt Quartz II Mens Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.

B1335611.A571-357D - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k YG and Stainless Steel Mother-of-pearl - White dial - 18k YG and Stainless Steel.
B1335611.A572 - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k YG and Stainless Steel Mother-of-pearl - White dial - Stainless Steel.
B1335611.A572-357D - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k YG and Stainless Steel Mother-of-pearl - White with 16 diamonds dial - 18k YG and Stainless Steel.
B1335611.A572-CLS-DB - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k YG and Stainless Steel Mother-of-pearl - White with 16 diamonds dial - Leather - Black Cowhide.
B1335611.A572-CMLF - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k YG and Stainless Steel Mother-of-pearl - White with 16 diamonds dial - Leather - Camel Crocodile.
B1335611.A572-CSD - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k YG and Stainless Steel Mother-of-pearl - White with 16 diamonds dial - Leather - Brown Crocodile.
B1335611.A574-357D - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel White with gold dial - 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel.
B1335611.B720-357D - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel Black with gold stickmarkers dial - 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel.
B1335611.B723-357D - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel Slate with gold hour makers dial - 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel.
B1335611.C646-357D - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel Blue with gold stickmarkers dial - 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel.
B1335611.C648-357D - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel Blue with gold hour markers dial - 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel.
B1335611.G570-437X - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k Yellow Gold and Stainless Steel Silver with Gold Aviation markers (Guilloche) dial - Leather - Brown Buffalo 437X.
B1335611.K505-357D - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel Burgundy with gold stick markers dial - 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel.
B1335611.K509-357D - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel Red with gold hour markers dial - 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel.
B1335611.L502-357D - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel Green with gold stick markers dial - 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel.
B676-688-05 - Breitling Crosswind Mens Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
B7134012.L5.360D - Breitling Starliner Ladies 18k YG and Stainless Steel Mother-of-pearl - Green with gold tone hours dial - 18k YG and S.Steel - Polished, Pilot Bracelet.
B7135612.G5.352A - Breitling Cockpit Lady Ladies 18k YG and Stainless Steel Silver with 8 diamond hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
B761-766-06 - Breitling Professional B1 Mens Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
B761-766-07 - Breitling B1 Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
B767-772-02 - Breitling Professional B2 Mens Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
B767-772-03 - Breitling Professional B2 Mens Stainless Steel Silver dial - Stainless Steel.
B788-793-01 - Breitling M1 Avenger Mens Titanium Blue dial - Titanium.
B788-793-02 - Breitling Chrono Avenger M1 Mens Titanium Yellow dial - Titanium.
B788-793-04 - Breitling M1 Avenger Mens Titanium Black dial - Titanium.
B788-793-07 - Breitling M1 Avenger Mens Titanium Gray dial - Titanium.

BDB4 - Breitling Bentley 6.75 / Motors Mens
Bentley-675-SS-Blu - Breitling Bentley 6.75 Mens Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
Bentley-675-SS-Brnz - Breitling Bentley 6.75 Mens Stainless Steel Bronze dial - Stainless Steel.
Bentley-675-SS-Wht - Breitling Bentley 6.75 Mens Stainless Steel White dial - Stainless Steel.
Bentley-GT-SS-B - Breitling Bentley GT Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
Bentley-GT-SS-Wht - Breitling Bentley GT Mens Stainless Steel White / Silver dial - Stainless Steel.
Bentley-Motors-SS-Blk - Breitling Bentley Motors Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel with Breitling Logo.
Bentley-Motors-SS-Blue - Breitling Bentley Motors Mens Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel with Breitling Logo.
Bentley-Motors-SS-Brnz - Breitling Bentley Motors Mens Stainless Steel Bronze / Havanah Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
Bentley-Motors-SS-Grn - Breitling Bentley Motors Mens Stainless Steel Green dial - Stainless Steel with Breitling Logo.
Bentley-Motors-SS-Spruce - Breitling Bentley Motors Mens Stainless Steel Purple (Spruce) dial - Stainless Steel with Breitling Logo.
Bentley-Motors-SS-White - Breitling Bentley Motors Mens Stainless Steel White dial - Stainless Steel with Breitling Logo.
DB - Breitling Buckles Mens

E1336009.A564-880E - Breitling Chrono Avenger Mens Titanium - Brushed White dial - Titanium - Brushed.
E1336009.B555-880E - Breitling Chrono Avenger Mens Titanium - Brushed Black dial - Titanium - Brushed.
E1336009.B555-BLS - Breitling Chrono Avenger Mens Titanium - Brushed Black dial - Leather - Brown Buffalo.
E1336009.B555-BLS-DB - Breitling Chrono Avenger Mens Titanium - Brushed Black dial - Leather - Black Cowhide.
E1336009.C577-880E - Breitling Chrono Avenger Mens Titanium - Brushed Blue dial - Titanium - Brushed.
E1336009.C577-BLS - Breitling Chrono Avenger Mens Titanium - Brushed Blue dial - Leather - Brown Buffalo.
E1336009.C577-BULS - Breitling Chrono Avenger Mens Titanium - Brushed Blue dial - Leather - Blue Buffalo.
E1737018.B640-SS - Breitling Avenger Seawolf Mens Titanium Black dial - Titanium Professional II (2).
E7632110.C549 - Breitling Emergency Mens Titanium Blue dial - Titanium Pro II.
E7936210.B781-PRO2 - Breitling Aerospace Advantage Mens Titanium Black Analog/Digital dial - Titanium Professional 2.

H25363 - Breitling Bentley Motors T Mens Rose Gold Black dial - Leather - Brown Crocodile.

H2636212.G612-CLSD - Breitling Bentley Mark VI Mens 18k Rose Gold White (Silver Storm) dial - Leather - Alligator (hand-stitched).

K252.B87.SO - Breitling Bentley Motors Mens 18k Yellow Gold Black dial - 18k Yellow Gold.

K252.G55.SO - Breitling Bentley Motors Mens 18k Yellow Gold White dial - 18k Yellow Gold.

K2536212.G555-970K - Breitling Bentley Motors Mens 18k Yellow Gold White and 18k YG dial - 18k Yellow Gold.

K4436212.B729-970K - Breitling Bentley 6.75 Mens 18k Yellow Gold Black dial - 18k Yellow Gold.

K4436212.G574.970K - Breitling Bentley 6.75 Mens 18k Yellow Gold White dial - 18k Yellow Gold Breitling Speed Bracelet with logo.

Montbrillant-Olympus - Breitling Montbrillant Olympus Mens Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel Navitimer Bracelet.

MULLINER-TOURBILLON - Breitling Mulliner Tourbillon Mens Platinum, YG, RG or WG Variable - choice of colors dial - Leather - Choice of colors available, or Metal.

P26362 - Breitling Bentley Mark VI Mens Stainless Steel and Platinum White (Silver Storm) dial - Stainless Steel.

P26362-STR - Breitling Bentley Mark VI Mens Stainless Steel and Platinum White (Silver Storm) dial - Leather - Alligator (hand-stitched).

P2636212.C707-SS - Breitling Bentley Mark VI Mens Stainless Steel and Platinum Blue (Peacock Blue) dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet.

P2636212.Q529-SS - Breitling Bentley Mark VI Mens Stainless Steel and Platinum Bronze (Burnt Oak) dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet.

Professional-Link - Breitling Professional Bracelet Link Mens - Titanium bracelet link for all Chrono Avengers.

R2836212.Q533-LC - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Flying B Mens 18k Rose Gold Mother of Pearl on Rose Gold Hobnail dial - Leather - Brown Crocodile.

Speed-Link - Breitling Speed Bracelet Link Mens - Stainless Speed bracelet link for all Bentleys.

Speed-Satin-Link - Breitling Speed Bracelet Link Mens - Stainless Satin Speed link for Breitling Bentley T.
TANG18 - Breitling Buckles Mens
TANG20 - Breitling Buckles Mens
TANG20RG - Breitling Buckles Mens

This year's range...

357C - Breitling Bracelet - Pilot Mens watch, - Rose Gold and Steel Pilot Bracelet.
434X - Breitling Leather Strap - Cowhide 22-20 Mens watch, - Leather - Light Brown Natural Cowhide.
436X - Breitling Leather Strap - Cowhide 22-20 Mens watch, - Leather - Black Natural Cowhide.
438X - Breitling Leather Strap - Cowhide 22-20 Mens watch, - Leather - Brown Natural Cowhide.
439X - Breitling Leather Strap - Cowhide 24-20 Mens watch, - Leather - Brown Natural Cowhide.
442X - Breitling Leather Strap - Cowhide 24-20 Mens watch, - Leather - Black Natural Cowhide.
443X - Breitling Leather Strap - Cowhide 24-20 Mens watch, - Leather - Dark Brown Natural Cowhide.
444X - Breitling Leather Strap - Cowhide 24-20 Mens watch, - Leather - Dark Brown Natural Cowhide.
754P - Breitling Leather Strap - Crocodile 24-20 Mens watch, - Leather - Brown Natural Crocodile.
970A - Breitling Bracelet - Speed Mens watch, - Stainless Steel Speed bracelet for all Breitling B.
972A - Breitling Bracelet - Speed Satin Mens watch, - Stainless Satin Speed bracelet - Bentley GT Racing.
973A - Breitling Bracelet - Mark VI Mens watch, - Stainless Bracelet for Breitling Bentley Mark VI.
974A - Breitling Bracelet - Speed Satin Mens watch, - Stainless Satin Speed bracelet for Bentleys.
982A - Breitling Bracelet - Speed Mens watch, - Stainless Speed bracelet for Bentley Flying B.
A1335611.B721-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with Aviation numbering dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.G569-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel White (stick markers) dial - Stainless Steel.
A1336212.L503-SS - Breitling Bentley GT Mens watch, Stainless Steel Racing Green dial - Stainless Steel.
A1336212.PPL - Breitling Bentley GT Mens watch, Stainless Steel Spruce (Purple) dial - Stainless Steel.
A1338012.C732-SS - Breitling Avenger Skyland Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Polished Blue with Blue subdials. dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1738011.B784-811A - Breitling Colt Automatic II Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A1738011.G599-811A - Breitling Colt Automatic II Mens watch, Stainless Steel White Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel Fighter Bracelet.
A1739010.B722-894A - Breitling Superocean Steelfish X-Plus Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed Black with concentric guilloche in dial center dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A1739010.G591-894A - Breitling Superocean Steelfish X-Plus Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed White/Silver dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A2332212.C586-431A - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue (Silver subdials) stick hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2536313.G552-974A - Breitling Bentley Motors T Mens watch, Stainless Steel White dial - Stainless Steel.
A2736215.C712-PRO2 - Breitling Skyracer Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue 'Sunburst' Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A3235011.B715-PRO2 - Breitling Colt GMT Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A4136012.B765-739P - Breitling Chrono-Matic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black, fine grid pattern dial - Leather - Brown Crocodile, white stitching.
A4435910.B811-PIL - Breitling Blackbird (NEW) Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel Pilot.
A4436512.C736-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Flying B Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A4436512.H531-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Flying B Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze dial - Stainless Steel.
A7438010.B783-SS - Breitling Colt Quartz II Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel.
A7438010.C675-SS - Breitling Colt Quartz II Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel.
A7438010.G598-SS - Breitling Colt Quartz II Mens watch, Stainless Steel White Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel.
A7836323.B822-SS - Breitling Airwolf Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel Professional II bracelet.
A7836323.B822-SS - Breitling Airwolf Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel Professional II bracelet.
A7836323.BLU-SS - Breitling Airwolf Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel Professional II bracelet.
B1335611.B720-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with Gold Subdials and stick markers dial - Stainless Steel.
B1335611.B723-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with Gold Subdials dial - Stainless Steel.
B1335611.C646-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with Gold Subdials and stick markers dial - Stainless Steel.
B1335611.C648-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with Gold Subdials dial - Stainless Steel.
C1335611.A619-357C - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold and Stainless Steel White with Rose-Gold-Tone Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel and Rose Gold (357C).
DB - Breitling Buckles - Steel Mens watch,
E1336009.A564-PRO2 - Breitling Chrono Avenger Mens watch, Titanium - Brushed White dial - Titanium Pro II - Brushed.
E7936210.B781 - Breitling Aerospace Advantage Mens watch, Titanium Black dial - Titanium Professional 2.
E7936210.C673 - Breitling Aerospace Advantage Mens watch, Titanium Blue dial - Titanium Professional 2.
E7936210.G606 - Breitling Aerospace Advantage Mens watch, Titanium White dial - Titanium Professional 2.
P2636212.C707-SS - Breitling Bentley Mark VI Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum Blue dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet (973A).
P2636212.G611-973A - Breitling Bentley Mark VI Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum White (Silver Storm) dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet (973A).
P2636212.Q529-SS - Breitling Bentley Mark VI Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum Bronze (Burnt Oak) dial - Stainless Steel.
Professional-Link - Breitling Bracelet Link - Professional Mens watch, - Titanium bracelet link for all Chrono Avengers.
Speed-Link - Breitling Bracelet Link - Speed Mens watch, - Stainless Speed bracelet link for all Bentleys.
Speed-Satin-Link - Breitling Bracelet Link - Speed Mens watch, - Stainless Satin Speed link for Breitling Bentley T.
TANG20 - Breitling Buckles - Steel Mens watch,

357C - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Rose Gold and Steel Pilot Bracelet.
754P - Breitling Leather Strap Watch Bands watch, - Leather - Brown Natural Crocodile.
972A - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Satin Speed bracelet - Bentley GT Racing.
973A - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Bracelet for Breitling Bentley Mark VI.
982A - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Speed bracelet for Bentley Flying B.
A1332016.G698-144A - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Polished Silver Chronograph dial - Stainless Steel.
A1332024.B908-RBR - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Rubber - Black.
A1332024.B908-SS - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Stainless Steel.
A1332033-Q533-206S - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel Brown Chronograph dial - Rubber - Brown 206S.
A1334011.B683-PRO2 - Breitling Chrono Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with silver subdials dial - Stainless Steel Professional 2.
A1334011.C616-PRO2 - Breitling Chrono Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with silver subdials dial - Stainless Steel Professional 2.
A1334011.G549-PRO2 - Breitling Chrono Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Silver with blue subdials dial - Stainless Steel Professional 2.
A1335611-C645-314X - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with silver subdials, stick markers dial - Leather - Blue buffalo leather with contrast stitching.
A1335611.A569-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Mother-of-Pearl, stick markers, silver subdials dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.A570-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Mother-of-Pearl, diamond markers, silver subdials dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.A573-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel White dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.A653 - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Beige with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.B719-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with silver stick markers dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.B721-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with Aviation numbering dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.B722-372A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Gray with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.B898-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel (357A).
A1335611.C645-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with silver subdials, stick markers dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.C647-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.C749-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with Silver Roman Numerals, Blue Subdials dial - Stainless Steel (357A).
A1335611.C805-372A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with Black subdials, and black flange dial - Stainless Steel (372A).
A1335611.F517-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Slate Gray dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.G569-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel White (stick markers) dial - Stainless Steel.
A1335611.K508-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Red dial - Stainless Steel 357A.
A1335812.B786-SS - Breitling Chrono Cockpit Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A1336212.B960-980A - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black quilted pattern (new for 2010) dial - Stainless Steel.
A1336212.F545-980A - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue-gray quilted pattern (new for 2010) dial - Stainless Steel.
A1336212.L503-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Racing Green dial - Stainless Steel.
A1336212.PPL - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Spruce (Purple) dial - Stainless Steel.
A1337011.A562-PRO2 - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished White dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1337011.A660-PRO2 - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished White Stick Marker Dial dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet 135A.
A1337011.B682-PRO2 - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1337011.B907-PRO2 - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black Stick Marker Dial dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1337011.C615-PRO2 - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Blue dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1337011.C757-PRO2 - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Blue Stick Marker Dial dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1338012-B861-132A - Breitling Avenger Skyland Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with blue subdials. dial - Stainless Steel 132A.
A1338012-C732-132A - Breitling Avenger Skyland Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with blue subdials. dial - Stainless Steel 132A.
A1338012-F534-132A - Breitling Avenger Skyland Mens watch, Stainless Steel Gray with gray subdials. dial - Stainless Steel 132A.
A1338012.B861-SS - Breitling Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Polished Black with Black subdials. dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1338012.C732-SS - Breitling Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Polished Blue with Blue subdials. dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1436002.B920-BLT - Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Leather - Black Cowhide.
A1436002.B920RS - Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Rubber - Black 122S.
A1436002.G658 - Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Silver Chronograph dial - Stainless Steel, woven (Aero Classic).
A1436002.Q556-SS - Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze Chronograph dial - Stainless Steel, woven (Aero Classic).
A1436002.Q556RS - Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze Chronograph dial - Rubber - Black 122S.
A1732016.C734-RBR - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue dial - Rubber - Blue.
A1732016.C734-SS - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A1732024.B868-RBR - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Rubber - Black Black dial - Rubber - Black.
A1732024.B868-SS - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A1732024.C734-SS - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A1732033-Q542-439X - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Bronze/Brown dial - Leather - Brown Calfskin with contrast stitching.
A1732033.Q524-RBR - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Bronze/Brown dial - Rubber - Brown.
A1732033.Q524-SS - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Bronze/Brown dial - Stainless Steel.
A1733010.B906-147A - Breitling Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Brushed and Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A1736006.B909-SS - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A1736006.C759-SS - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Blue dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A1736006.I514-SS - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Yellow dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A1736006.O506-SS - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Orange dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A1738011.B784-811A - Breitling Colt Automatic II Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A1738011.C676-811A - Breitling Colt Automatic II Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel Fighter Bracelet.
A1738011.G599-811A - Breitling Colt Automatic II Mens watch, Stainless Steel White Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel Fighter Bracelet.
A1739010.B722-894A - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed Black with concentric guilloche in dial center dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A1739010.C666.894A - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed Blue dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A1739010.G591-894A - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed White/Silver dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A2133012.G518-SS - Breitling Montbrillant Mens watch, Stainless Steel White with white Subdials dial - Stainless Steel.
A2332212.B635-431A - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black (Silver subdials) stick hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2332212.C586-431A - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue (Silver subdials) stick hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished 431A.
A2332212.G532-SS - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver (Silver subdials), stick hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2332212.G533-431A - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver (Silver subdials), arabic hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2334021.B871-SS - Breitling Montbrillant Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel integrated bracelet.
A2334021.Q548-SS - Breitling Montbrillant Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze dial - Stainless Steel integrated bracelet.
A2432212.B726-BLT - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black (Black subdials), arabic hour markers dial - Leather - Black Buffalo.
A2432212.B726-SS - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black (Black subdials), arabic hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2432212.C561-SS - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue (Blue subdials), arabic hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2432212.G571-SS - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver (Silver subdials), arabic hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished 426A.
A2536212.B686-970A - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel with Breitling Logo.
A2536212.Q502-SPEED - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Polished Bronze / Havana Dial dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet 970.
A2536313,B686-974A - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A2536313.B814 - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Brushed Gray dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet.
A2536313.G552-974A - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel White dial - Stainless Steel.
A2536313.Q502 - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Brushed Bronze / Havana Dial dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet.
A2736215.C712-PRO2 - Breitling Skyracer Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue 'Sunburst' Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A2736223.B823-PRO2 - Breitling Skyracer Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black 'Sunburst' Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A2736223.F532-PRO2 - Breitling Skyracer Mens watch, Stainless Steel Gray 'Sunburst' Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A2736234.G615-PRO2 - Breitling Skyracer Mens watch, Stainless Steel Silver 'Sunburst' Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A3235011.B715-PRO2 - Breitling Colt GMT Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A3235011.C642-PRO2 - Breitling Colt GMT Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A3235011.G567-PRO2 - Breitling Colt GMT Mens watch, Stainless Steel Silver dial - Stainless Steel.
A3237011.C782-148A - Breitling Colt GMT+ Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Polished Air Force Blue dial - Stainless Steel, Polished, (148A).
A3237011.G673-148A - Breitling Colt GMT+ Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Polished Stratus Silver dial - Stainless Steel, Polished, (148A).
A3732016.C735-RBR - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue dial - Rubber - Blue.
A3732016.C735-SS - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A3732024.B869-RBR - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black dial - Rubber - Black.
A3732024.B869-SS - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A3732033.Q543-RBR - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Bronze/Brown dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A3732033.Q543-SS - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Brown dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
A4133012.G196-422A - Breitling Montbrillant Mens watch, Stainless Steel Silver dial - Stainless Steel.
A4435910.B811-PIL - Breitling Blackbird Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel Pilot.
A4435910.B811-RBR - Breitling Blackbird Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel Pilot.
A4435910.B811-RBR2 - Breitling Blackbird Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black dial - Rubber - Black Diver Pro.
A4436212.B728-SPEED - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel, Polished.
A4436212.B859-990A - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel, Polished.
A4436212.G573-SPEED - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel White dial - Stainless Steel, Polished.
A4436212.Q504-SPEED - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze dial - Stainless Steel, Polished.
A4436512 - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A4436512.C736-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A4436512.H531-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze dial - Stainless Steel.
A4935011.C671 - Breitling Cockpit Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue, Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel.
A4935011.F523 - Breitling Cockpit Mens watch, Stainless Steel Gray dial - Stainless Steel.
A7134012.A600-360A - Breitling Starliner Ladies watch, Stainless Steel Mother of Pearl dial - Stainless Steel.
A7134012.C692-360A - Breitling Starliner Ladies watch, Stainless Steel Mother of Pearl - Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A7134012.G661-360A - Breitling Starliner Ladies watch, Stainless Steel Silver with diamonds dial - Stainless Steel.
A7134012.I508-360A - Breitling Starliner Ladies watch, Stainless Steel Mother-of-pearl - Yellow dial - Stainless Steel.
A7134053.A600-360A - Breitling Starliner Ladies watch, Stainless Steel with diamonds Mother of Pearl dial - Stainless Steel.
A7134053.B798-360A - Breitling Starliner Ladies watch, Stainless Steel and diamonds Mother of Pearl - Blue with diamonds dial - Stainless Steel.
A7338011.B782-SS - Breitling Chrono Colt II Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Professional II Bracelet Black with Silver Subdials dial - Stainless Steel.
A7338011.C674-SS - Breitling Chrono Colt II Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Professional II Bracelet Blue with Silver Subdials dial - Stainless Steel.
A7338011.G597-SS - Breitling Chrono Colt II Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Professional II Bracelet Silver with Blue Subdials dial - Stainless Steel.
A7339010.B905-PRO2 - Breitling Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Brushed and Polished Black with Black subdials dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A7339010.C755-PRO2 - Breitling Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Brushed and Polished Blue with Blue subdials dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A7339010.F537-PRO2 - Breitling Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Brushed and Polished Black with Black subdials dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet 147A.
A7339010.G561-SS - Breitling Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Brushed and Polished Silver with Silver subdials dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A7339010.G696-147A - Breitling Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Brushed and Polished Silver with Black subdials (new dial) dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A7438010.B783-SS - Breitling Colt Quartz II Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel.
A7438010.C675-SS - Breitling Colt Quartz II Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel.
A7438010.G598-SS - Breitling Colt Quartz II Mens watch, Stainless Steel White Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel.
A7738011.G600-813A - Breitling Colt Oceane Ladies watch, Stainless Steel Silver Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel 813A.
A7836315.C761-SS - Breitling Airwolf Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue Vertical Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel Professional II bracelet.
A7836323.B822-SS - Breitling Airwolf Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel Professional II bracelet.
A7836323.BLU-SS - Breitling Airwolf Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel Professional II bracelet.
A7836334.G653-SS - Breitling Airwolf Mens watch, Stainless Steel Silver Vertical Guilloche dial - Stainless Steel Professional II bracelet.
A7836338.F531 - Breitling Airwolf Mens watch, Stainless Steel Gray dial - Stainless Steel Professional II bracelet.
A7836423.B911-134S - Breitling Airwolf Mens watch, Stainless Steel Volcano Black dial - Black Rubber.
A7836438.F539-134S - Breitling Airwolf Mens watch, Stainless Steel Tungsten Gray dial - Stainless Steel Professional II bracelet.
A8017312-B999-373A - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, Stainless Steel Black Digital dial with orange characters dial - Stainless Steel Bracelet for Chronomat Evolution.
A8017412-B999-143A - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, Stainless Steel Black Digital dial with orange characters dial - Stainless Steel Bracelet for Chronomat Evolution.
AB011012.B956-375A - Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB011012.C783-375A - Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
B1335611-G570-372D - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel and 18k Yellow Gold Silver with Gold Subdials and stick markers dial - Stainless Steel and 18k Yellow Gold.
B1335611.A574-357D - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel White with gold dial - 18k Y.Gold & Stainless Steel.
B1335611.B720-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with Gold Subdials and stick markers dial - Stainless Steel.
B1335611.B723-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with Gold Subdials dial - Stainless Steel.
B1335611.C646-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with Gold Subdials and stick markers dial - Stainless Steel.
B1335611.C646-TT - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel and 18k Yellow Gold Blue with Gold Subdials and stick markers dial - Stainless Steel and 18k Yellow Gold.
B1335611.C648-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with Gold Subdials dial - Stainless Steel.
B7134012.A601-360A - Breitling Starliner Ladies watch, Stainless Steel Mother of Pearl with yellow gold markers and hands dial - Stainless Steel.
C1335611.A619-357C - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold and Stainless Steel White with Rose-Gold-Tone Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel and Rose Gold (357C).
C1335611.B821-RGTT - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold and Stainless Steel Black with Rose-Gold-Tone Roman Numerals dial - 18k Rose Gold and Stainless.
C1335612.C710-357A - Breitling Chronomat Evolution Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold and Stainless Steel Blue with Rose-Gold-Tone Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel (357A).
D2332212.G534-TT - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver (Gold subdials), stick hour markers dial - Stainless Steel and 18k Gold Two Tone - Polished.
E1737018.M509-133E - Breitling Avenger Mens watch, Titanium Gray dial - Titanium.
E7936210.B781 - Breitling Aerospace Mens watch, Titanium Black dial - Titanium Professional 2.
E7936210.C673 - Breitling Aerospace Mens watch, Titanium Blue dial - Titanium Professional 2.
E7936210.G606 - Breitling Aerospace Mens watch, Titanium White dial - Titanium Professional 2.
E7936210.G682-180E - Breitling Aerospace Mens watch, Titanium Stratus Silver dial - Titanium Professional 2.
E7936210.Q572-180E - Breitling Aerospace Mens watch, Titanium Copperhead Bronze dial - Titanium Professional 2.
M1337010.B930-122S - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, PVD-coated Stainless Steel Black with Black subdials. dial - Rubber - Black with Breitling insignia 122S.
M1338010.B864-RBR - Breitling Avenger Skyland Mens watch, PVD-coated Stainless Steel Black with Black subdials. dial - Rubber - Black with Breitling insignia 120S.
P2636212.C707-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum Blue dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet (973A).
P2636212.G611-973A - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum White (Silver Storm) dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet (973A).
P2636212.Q529-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum Bronze (Burnt Oak) dial - Stainless Steel.
Speed-Link - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Speed bracelet link for all Bentleys.
Speed-Link-GT - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Speed bracelet link for Breitling for Bentley GT.
Speed-Link-VI - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Speed bracelet link for Breitling for Bentley Mark VI.
Speed-Satin-Link - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Satin Speed link for Breitling Bentley T.

972A - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Satin Speed bracelet - Bentley GT Racing.
973A - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Bracelet for Breitling Bentley Mark VI.
A1036012-BA91-SS - Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A1036012-G721-LS - Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver dial - Brown with white stitching.
A1036012.BA91 - Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black dial - Black with white stitching.
A1036012/G721-SS - Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver dial - Stainless Steel.
A1332016.G698-144A - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Polished Silver Chronograph dial - Stainless Steel.
A1332024.B908-RBR - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Rubber - Black.
A1332024.B908-SS - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Stainless Steel.
A1332033-Q533-206S - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel Brown Chronograph dial - Rubber - Brown 206S.
A1334102-BA81-RS - Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Red Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1334102-BA81-SS - Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Red Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1334102-BA82-RS - Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Yellow Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1334102-BA82-SS - Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Yellow Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1334102-BA83-RS - Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Blue Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1334102-BA83-SS - Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Blue Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1334102-BA84-RS - Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss White Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1334102-BA84-SS - Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss White Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1334102-BA85-RS - Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Orange Dial dial - Rubber - Black.
A1334102-BA85-SS - Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Orange Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1334102.BA81.R2 - Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Red Dial dial - Black Rubber Ocean Racer Strap .
A1336212.A726 - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Ice White dial - Rubber - White.
A1336212.F545-980A - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue-gray quilted pattern (new for 2010) dial - Stainless Steel.
A1336212.L503-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Racing Green dial - Stainless Steel.
A1336212.PPL - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Spruce (Purple) dial - Stainless Steel.
A1337011.A660-PRO2 - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished White Stick Marker Dial dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet 135A.
A1337011.B907-137S - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black Stick Marker Dial dial - Rubber - Black.
A1337011.B907-761P - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black Stick Marker Dial dial - Leather - Black Crocodile (761P).
A1337011.B907-PRO2 - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black Stick Marker Dial dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1337011.B973-135A - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black (NEW DIAL) dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet (135A).
A1337011.C757-PRO2 - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Blue Stick Marker Dial dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1337011.C792-135A - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Blue (NEW DIAL) dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet (135A).
A1337011.S699-135A - Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished White (NEW DIAL) dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet (135A).
A1436002.B920-BLT - Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Leather - Black Cowhide.
A1436002.B920RS - Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Rubber - Black 122S.
A1436002.G658 - Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Silver Chronograph dial - Stainless Steel, woven (Aero Classic).
A1436002.Q556-SS - Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze Chronograph dial - Stainless Steel, woven (Aero Classic).
A1436002.Q556RS - Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze Chronograph dial - Rubber - Black 122S.
A1732016.C734-RBR - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue dial - Rubber - Blue.
A1732016.C734-SS - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A1732024.B868-RBR - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Rubber - Black Black dial - Rubber - Black.
A1732024.B868-SS - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A1733010.B906-147A - Breitling Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Brushed and Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A1736402.BA29-131A - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with silver flange dial - Stainless Steel, Polished, 3 column construction (131A).
A1736402.BA29-132S - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with silver flange dial - Rubber - Black with raised central column, BREITLING embossing on underside, marked 20-18, 132S.
A1736402.BA30-131A - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with BLUE flange dial - Stainless Steel, Polished, 3 column construction (131A).
A1736402.BA30-132S - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with blue flange dial - Rubber - Black with raised central column, BREITLING embossing on underside, marked 20-18, 132S.
A1736402.BA31-131A - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with red flange dial - Stainless Steel, Polished, 3 column construction (131A).
A1736402.BA31-132S - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with red flange dial - Rubber - Black with raised central column, BREITLING embossing on underside, marked 20-18, 132S.
A1736402.BA32-131A - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with YELLOW flange dial - Stainless Steel, Polished, 3 column construction (131A).
A1736402.BA32-132S - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with YELLOW flange dial - Rubber - Black with raised central column, BREITLING embossing on underside, marked 20-18, 132S.
A1736402/BA28-SS - Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel, Polished, 3 column construction (131A).
A1739102-BA76-RS - Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Red Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1739102-BA76-SS - Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Red Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1739102-BA77-SS - Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss White Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1739102-BA78-SS - Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Yellow Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1739102-BA79-RS - Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Blue Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1739102-BA79-SS - Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Blue Dial dial - Stainless Steel, Brushed.
A1739102-BA80-RS - Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Orange Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1739102-BA80-SS - Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Orange Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A17391A8-BA79-SS - Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Blue Dial dial - Stainless Steel, Polished.
A1936003.BA94-137S - Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph (FRENCH CALENDARS) dial - Rubber - Black 137S.
A2133012.G518-SS - Breitling Montbrillant Mens watch, Stainless Steel White with white Subdials dial - Stainless Steel.
A2334021.Q548-SS - Breitling Montbrillant Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze dial - Stainless Steel integrated bracelet.
A2337016-C856-SS - Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2432212.B726-BLT - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black (Black subdials), arabic hour markers dial - Leather - Black Buffalo.
A2432212.B726-SS - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black (Black subdials), arabic hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2432212.C561-SS - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue (Blue subdials), arabic hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2432212.G571-SS - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver (Silver subdials), arabic hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished 426A.
A2536212.B686-970A - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel with Breitling Logo.
A2536212.Q502-SPEED - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Polished Bronze / Havana Dial dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet 970.
A2536313.B686-974A - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A2536313.B814 - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Brushed Gray dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet.
A2536313.G552-974A - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel White dial - Stainless Steel.
A2536313.Q502 - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Brushed Bronze / Havana Dial dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet.
A32380A9.A737 - Breitling Superocean Gmt Mens watch, Stainless Steel White dial - Rubber - White .
A4436212.B728-SPEED - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel, Polished.
A4436212.Q504-SPEED - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze dial - Stainless Steel, Polished.
A4436512.C736-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A4436512.H531-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze dial - Stainless Steel.
A47362S4.B919-210S - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with 'British Racing' Green highlights dial - Rubber - BLACK silicon rubber (210S).
A47362S4.B919-214S - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with 'British Racing' Green highlights dial - Rubber - Green silicon rubber (214S).
A49350L2.G699-366A - Breitling Galactic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Silver dial - Stainless Steel (366A).
A7338710.BB49 - Breitling Colt Chronograph II Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A7338710.C848.SS - Breitling Colt Chronograph II Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A7338710.G742 - Breitling Colt Chronograph II Mens watch, Stainless Steel Silver dial - Stainless Steel.
A7438710-BB50-SS - Breitling Colt 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A7438710-G743-SS - Breitling Colt 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Silver dial - Stainless Steel.
A7438710.C849 - Breitling Colt 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Gun Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A7738711.C850 - Breitling Colt 33 Ladies watch, Stainless Steel Gun Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A7836438.F539-134S - Breitling Airwolf Mens watch, Stainless Steel Tungsten Gray dial - Stainless Steel Professional II bracelet.
A8017312-B999-373A - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, Stainless Steel Black Digital dial with orange characters dial - Stainless Steel Bracelet for Chronomat Evolution.
A8017412-B999-143A - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, Stainless Steel Black Digital dial with orange characters dial - Stainless Steel Bracelet for Chronomat Evolution.
AB011010.BB08 - Breitling Chronomat 44 Flying Fish Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Black Rubber.
AB011010.BB08.R1 - Breitling Chronomat 44 Flying Fish Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Black Rubber Ocean Racer.
AB011011-B967-SS - Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed Black dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
AB011011.B956-375A - Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB011011.F546-375A - Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel 'Blackeye' Gray with Stick Markers dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB011012-B967-SS - Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
AB011012.A690-375A - Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel 'Antarctica' White with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB011012.B956-375A - Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB011012.C783-375A - Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB011012.G676-375A - Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel 'Sierra' Silver with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB011012.M524-375A - Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Carbon Black with stick markers dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB012012-BB01-SS - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel .
AB012012-BB02-SS - Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel .
AB013112.G709-432X - Breitling Montbrillant Mens watch, Stainless Steel 'Mercury' Silver with silver Subdials dial - Leather - Brown cowhide with white contrast stitching.
AB015212-BA99-LS - Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black dial - Black with white stitching.
AB015212-BA99-SS - Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black dial - Steel.
AB015212-G724-LS - Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver dial - Brown with white stitching.
AB015212-G724L2 - Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver dial - Leather, Calfskin- Black with white stitching.
AB015212.G724.SS - Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver dial - Steel.
C49350L2.BA09-366C - Breitling Galactic Mens watch, Stainless Steel and 18k Rose Gold Black dial - Stainless Steel and 18k Rose Gold (366C).
E7936210.G682-180E - Breitling Aerospace Mens watch, Titanium Stratus Silver dial - Titanium Professional 2.
E7936210.Q572-180E - Breitling Aerospace Mens watch, Titanium Copperhead Bronze dial - Titanium Professional 2.
P2636212.C707-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum Blue dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet (973A).
P2636212.G611-973A - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum White (Silver Storm) dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet (973A).
P2636212.G611-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum White (Silver Storm) dial - Stainless Steel SPEED Bracelet.
P2636212.Q529-SS - Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum Bronze (Burnt Oak) dial - Stainless Steel.
R2931012-BB67 - Breitling Transocean Mens watch, 18K red gold Black dial - Black Crocodile with white stitching.
R2931012-G749 - Breitling Transocean Mens watch, 18K red gold Silver dial - Brown Crocodile with white stitching.
Speed-Link - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Speed bracelet link for all Bentleys.
Speed-Link-GT - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Speed bracelet link for Breitling for Bentley GT.
Speed-Link-VI - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Speed bracelet link for Breitling for Bentley Mark VI.
Speed-Satin-Link - Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Satin Speed link for Breitling Bentley T.

A1332016.G698-144A
Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Polished Silver Chronograph dial - Stainless Steel.
A1332024.B908-RBR
Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Rubber - Black.
A1332024.B908-SS
Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Stainless Steel.
A1332033-Q533-206S
Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel Brown Chronograph dial - Rubber - Brown 206S.
A1334102-BA81-RS
Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Red Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1334102-BA81-SS
Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Red Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1334102-BA82-RS
Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Yellow Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1334102-BA82-SS
Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Yellow Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1334102-BA83-RS
Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Blue Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1334102-BA83-SS
Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Blue Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1334102-BA84-RS
Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss White Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1334102-BA84-SS
Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss White Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1334102-BA85-RS
Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Orange Dial dial - Rubber - Black.
A1334102-BA85-SS
Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Orange Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1334102.BA81.R2
Breitling Superocean Chronograph Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Red Dial dial - Black Rubber Ocean Racer Strap .
A1336212.A726
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Ice White dial - Rubber - White.
A1337011.A660-PRO2
Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished White Stick Marker Dial dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet 135A.
A1337011.B907-137S
Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black Stick Marker Dial dial - Rubber - Black.
A1337011.B907-761P
Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black Stick Marker Dial dial - Leather - Black Crocodile (761P).
A1337011.B907-PRO2
Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black Stick Marker Dial dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1337011.B973-135A
Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Black (NEW DIAL) dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet (135A).
A1337011.C757-PRO2
Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Blue Stick Marker Dial dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet.
A1337011.C792-135A
Breitling Super Avenger Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed and Polished Blue (NEW DIAL) dial - Stainless Steel Professional II Bracelet (135A).
A1436002.B920-BLT
Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Leather - Black Cowhide.
A1436002.B920RS
Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Rubber - Black 122S.
A1436002.G658
Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Silver Chronograph dial - Stainless Steel, woven (Aero Classic).
A1436002.Q556-SS
Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze Chronograph dial - Stainless Steel, woven (Aero Classic).
A1436002.Q556RS
Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze Chronograph dial - Rubber - Black 122S.
A1732016.C734-RBR
Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue dial - Rubber - Blue.
A1732016.C734-SS
Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A1732024.B868-RBR
Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Rubber - Black.
A1732024.B868-SS
Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A1736402.BA28-SS
Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel, Polished, 3 column construction (131A).
A1736402.BA29-131A
Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with silver flange dial - Stainless Steel, Polished, 3 column construction (131A).
A1736402.BA29-132S
Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with silver flange dial - Rubber - Black with raised central column, BREITLING embossing on underside, marked 20-18, 132S.
A1736402.BA30-131A
Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with BLUE flange dial - Stainless Steel, Polished, 3 column construction (131A).
A1736402.BA31-131A
Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with red flange dial - Stainless Steel, Polished, 3 column construction (131A).
A1736402.BA31-132S
Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with red flange dial - Rubber - Black with raised central column, BREITLING embossing on underside, marked 20-18, 132S.
A1736402.BA32-131A
Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with YELLOW flange dial - Stainless Steel, Polished, 3 column construction (131A).
A1736402.BA32-132S
Breitling Superocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with YELLOW flange dial - Rubber - Black with raised central column, BREITLING embossing on underside, marked 20-18, 132S.
A1739102-BA76-RS
Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Red Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1739102-BA76-SS
Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Red Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1739102-BA77-SS
Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss White Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1739102-BA78-SS
Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Yellow Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1739102-BA79-RS
Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Blue Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1739102-BA79-SS
Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Blue Dial dial - Stainless Steel, Brushed.
A1739102-BA80-RS
Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Orange Dial dial - Black Rubber.
A1739102-BA80-SS
Breitling Superocean 44 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Abyss Orange Dial dial - Stainless Steel.
A1936003.BA94-137S
Breitling ChronoMatic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph (FRENCH CALENDARS) dial - Rubber - Black 137S.
A2133012.G518-SS
Breitling Montbrillant Mens watch, Stainless Steel White with white Subdials dial - Stainless Steel.
A2334021.Q548-SS
Breitling Montbrillant Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze dial - Stainless Steel integrated bracelet.
A2337016-C856-SS
Breitling Superocean Heritage Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2432212.B726-BLT
Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black (Black subdials), arabic hour markers dial - Leather - Black Buffalo.
A2432212.B726-SS
Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black (Black subdials), arabic hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2432212.C561-SS
Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Blue (Blue subdials), arabic hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
A2432212.G571-SS
Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver (Silver subdials), arabic hour markers dial - Stainless Steel - Polished 426A.
A2536212.B686-970A
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel with Breitling Logo.
A2536212.Q502-SPEED
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Polished Bronze / Havana Dial dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet 970.
A2536313.B814
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Brushed Gray dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet.
A2536313.G552-974A
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel White dial - Stainless Steel.
A32380A9.A737
Breitling Superocean Gmt Mens watch, Stainless Steel White dial - Rubber - White .
A4436212.B728-SPEED
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel, Polished.
A4436512.C736-SS
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue dial - Stainless Steel.
A4436512.H531-SS
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Bronze dial - Stainless Steel.
A47362S4.B919-210S
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with 'British Racing' Green highlights dial - Rubber - BLACK silicon rubber (210S).
A47362S4.B919-214S
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with 'British Racing' Green highlights dial - Rubber - Green silicon rubber (214S).
A49350L2.G699-366A
Breitling Galactic Mens watch, Stainless Steel Silver dial - Stainless Steel (366A).
A7338710.BB49
Breitling Colt Chronograph II Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
A8017312-B999-373A
Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, Stainless Steel Black Digital dial with orange characters dial - Stainless Steel Bracelet for Chronomat Evolution.
AB011010.BB08
Breitling Chronomat 44 Flying Fish Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Black Rubber.
AB011010.BB08.R1
Breitling Chronomat 44 Flying Fish Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black Chronograph dial - Black Rubber Ocean Racer.
AB011011-B967-SS
Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Brushed Black dial - Stainless Steel - Brushed.
AB011011.B956-375A
Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB011011.F546-375A
Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel 'Blackeye' Gray with Stick Markers dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB011012-B967-SS
Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black dial - Stainless Steel - Polished.
AB011012.B956-375A
Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB011012.C783-375A
Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Blue with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB011012.G676-375A
Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel 'Sierra' Silver with Roman Numerals dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB011012.M524-375A
Breitling Chronomat B01 Mens watch, Stainless Steel Carbon Black with stick markers dial - Stainless Steel (375A) Pilot Bracelet.
AB012012-BB01-SS
Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel .
AB012012-BB02-SS
Breitling Navitimer Mens watch, Stainless Steel Black dial - Stainless Steel .
AB013112.G709-432X
Breitling Montbrillant Mens watch, Stainless Steel 'Mercury' Silver with silver Subdials dial - Leather - Brown cowhide with white contrast stitching.
AB015212-BA99-LS
Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black dial - Black with white stitching.
AB015212-BA99-SS
Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Black dial - Steel.
AB015212-G724-LS
Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver dial - Brown with white stitching.
AB015212-G724L2
Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver dial - Leather, Calfskin- Black with white stitching.
AB015212.G724.SS
Breitling Transocean Mens watch, Stainless Steel - Polished Silver dial - Steel.
C49350L2.BA09-366C
Breitling Galactic Mens watch, Stainless Steel and 18k Rose Gold Black dial - Stainless Steel and 18k Rose Gold (366C).
E7936210.G682-180E
Breitling Aerospace Mens watch, Titanium Stratus Silver dial - Titanium Professional 2.
E7936210.Q572-180E
Breitling Aerospace Mens watch, Titanium Copperhead Bronze dial - Titanium Professional 2.
E7936310-BC27-TNG
Breitling Aerospace Evo Mens watch, Brushed Titanium Matte Black dial - Rubber - Black with BREITLING embossed.
P2636212.C707-SS
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum Blue dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet (973A).
P2636212.G611-973A
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum White (Silver Storm) dial - Stainless Steel Speed Bracelet (973A).
P2636212.G611-SS
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum White (Silver Storm) dial - Stainless Steel SPEED Bracelet.
P2636212.Q529-SS
Breitling Breitling for Bentley Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Platinum Bronze (Burnt Oak) dial - Stainless Steel.
R2931012-BB67
Breitling Transocean Mens watch, 18K red gold Black dial - Black Crocodile with white stitching.
R2931012-G749
Breitling Transocean Mens watch, 18K red gold Silver dial - Brown Crocodile with white stitching.
Speed-Link-GT
Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Speed bracelet link for Breitling for Bentley GT.
Speed-Link-VI
Breitling Bracelet Watch Bands watch, - Stainless Speed bracelet link for Breitling for Bentley Mark VI.


----------



## Recurring Dream

Just stumbled uon the following unofficial site:

http://www.lesmala.net/jean-michel/navitimer/index2.htm

I'm going to browse now and see if there's anything worthwhile. Will keep you updated.


----------



## HRR

*Re: A list of current models..*



SnapIT said:


> I hope this is usefull..


Thank you, nice!
Where do you get those lists?


----------



## rbt

*Re: A list of current models..*

Some good info for you B-1 lovers.

http://ckiss.net/divers/2004/breitling_b-1/b-1_movement.php


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Some very interesting PDF files for reference..*

Be sure to have Adobe's "Acrobat Reader" (free download) installed to read these PDF files. Right click on the links and then "Save Target As" to your desktop before you open them. Cheers,
Ron

Link to Watch Time articles with Breitling information... http://www.watchtime.com/search/index.php?Match=1&Realm=All&Terms=Breitling+

*Bonus... *Link to B-1 manual PDF file!! http://www.9x19mm.com/b1.pdf


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Accurate Time Hacking via PC visualization...*

Here's a fun way to check your watch's accuracy...  
First, download the Public Domain NIST Software from the NIST site. After you load it, "query" their server to correct your internal PC time. Here is the site to obtain the free software...

http://tf.nist.gov/service/its.htm

Then go to this page and check out the visualiztion...

http://home.tiscali.nl/annejan/swf/timeline.swf

IMO, this is a bit easier to use for watch setting/accuracy checking than the PC date/time utility provided with the operating system or most of the other available displays on a PC. :-! 
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## CMa

*Re: Accurate Time Hacking via PC visualization...*



O2AFAC67 said:


> Here's a fun way to check your watch's accuracy...
> First, download the Public Domain NIST Software from the NIST site. After you load it, "query" their server to correct your internal PC time. Here is the site to obtain the free software...
> 
> http://tf.nist.gov/service/its.htm
> 
> Then go to this page and check out the visualiztion...
> 
> http://home.tiscali.nl/annejan/swf/timeline.swf
> 
> IMO, this is a bit easier to use for watch setting/accuracy checking than the PC date/time utility provided with the operating system or most of the other available displays on a PC. :-!
> Cheers,
> Ron


Nice finding, Ron :-! It is indeed better than the usual WinXP clock.


----------



## Eagle

I use Breitlings site (top right). 

Can get very expensive though! ;-)  

(Oh look, my B-1 has still only lost 1 second since July 2006! :-! )


----------



## karmatooburn

Very good B-1 review
http://www.vansairforce.net/review/B1/B1_review.htm


----------



## CMa

*Breitling World Time*

What it seems amazing is that it looks this place is "hidden" from the official Breitling site, you cannot arrive here by just clicking buttons - or I didn't find how. Download it here:
http://www.breitling.com/en/misc/bwt/


----------



## Seawolf69

*Re: Breitling World Time*



CMa said:


> What it seems amazing is that it looks this place is "hidden" from the official Breitling site, you cannot arrive here by just clicking buttons - or I didn't find how. Download it here:
> http://www.breitling.com/en/misc/bwt/


:-d you have to view the Breitling site on a full screen mode before you can find this link at the bottom right corner :-d together with screensaver downloads, etc


----------



## CMa

*Re: Breitling World Time*



Seawolf69 said:


> :-d you have to view the Breitling site on a full screen mode before you can find this link at the bottom right corner :-d together with screensaver downloads, etc



Why have you spoiled the mystery around my story? :-d 
It is though a pb with the site construction, it shouldn't be like this anyway.
It's embarrassing :rodekaart, but thanks to fix that, Seawolf.

Cheers,
Cristi


----------



## Seawolf69

*Re: Breitling World Time*



CMa said:


> Why have you spoiled the mystery around my story? :-d
> It is though a pb with the site construction, it shouldn't be like this anyway.
> It's embarrassing :rodekaart, but thanks to fix that, Seawolf.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cristi


haha! sorry!


----------



## ToddG

*B1 Manual in PDF format*

Breitling B-1 (B1) Manual online in PDF format.

Thanks to Ron (O2AFAC67) for providing the manual and SnapIT and Hobbes for helping get the file distributed.


----------



## Don Indiano

I've now got my own web space! My "old" pages have been put up there, along with many updates.

Breitling B-1
Breitling SuperOcean (including Professional)
Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute
(And still working on other pages to add!)

The pages look almost pretty as mobile entertainment....








Hope you enjoy.
Best regards,
-Don


----------



## Broker

*Breitling Servicing Videos*

Since this created great interest, I thought I would sticky these servicing videos.

Todd

http://www.breitling.com/service-quartz

http://www.breitling.com/service-chrono


----------



## chronospurt

Although there is still some doubt in some minds as to whether the Chronosport UDT(underwater dive timer) series of dive watches was actually a Breitling-produced watch, here are a couple of links to sites which have some information:

Check out the following websites:

http://www.freewebs.com/billyschorr/chronosportudt.htm Although I believe he is wrong about when he thinks the first Chronosport UDT hit the market, it was around 1980, not the mid 70's Otherwise, this site has a good history of the UDT series on it.

http://www.scubawatch.org/chronosportUDT.html This has some interesting information, and pics, but the author is in error when he infers it was a regular issue item for the U.S. military. It would have been assigned an NSSN or ISSN reference number to be a regular issue item, which it never received. BUT, many special operations units and others in the U.S. military were authorized to make "local purchases" for needed equipment items, and I am sure some S.E.A.L. Teams and other U.S. military elements likely ordered this watch for team members utilizing funding from local purchase accounts. Orders were likely even placed thru the "U.S. Cavalry Store" catalog for these local purchase items.

Enjoy!


----------



## SnapIT

*The heart of the matter...light reading for on line WIS..*

Take a minute, take an hour and have a read, a real off the beaten track find from non directed browsing for something completely different... |>

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/17021/17021-h/17021-h.htm


----------



## bnewbie

http://www.breitling.co.il/


----------



## SlamMan

http://www.breitling.co.jp/

Click on "Fitting" on the Japanese Breitling web site and you can build your own watch and see what different straps and bracelets will look like.


----------



## Don Indiano

Dear friends,
took me more than 6 months to put this together... must be so lazy... it's not perfect yet, but readable IMHO! ;-)

*The Breitling Chronomat* (1984-2003)​
Enjoy! More will follow...
Cheers, Don


----------



## DW-5600E

Here's a handy reference of current Breitling watches, listed by caliber, movement, power reserve, case material, water resistance, diamter, thickness and weight.

Breitling Watch Index


----------



## SnapIT

Click on the link.. you'll appreciate its elegance and utility..:-!:-!
It looks and works like Google Earth.. see the correct time for any location on the planet in seconds. Handy for us mods when we are trying to stay in touch with the dark side. 

http://www.qlock.com/time/gmaps?city=6

or

http://www.qlock.com/time/


----------



## TicTacman

Guys:

for those addicted to SQ.

http://www.ieee-uffc.org/freqcontrol/quartz/vig/vigtoc.htm

abe.


----------



## twinairpool

SnapIT said:


> I'm going to stick this thread for a while.
> 
> Can you post a few good links that you find helpful, useful, or just plain brilliant when it comes to finding that tidbit of breitling/watch related information we all spend hours hunting for. We know that WatchUseek has a links page but the web is a big place and there are myriad sources being developed every day. What have you come across? Show and tell  .
> 
> Addendum...
> 
> The Breitling Jet Team offical site...
> 
> http://www.breitling-jet-team.com/


http://www.breitling.co.jp/products/professional/airwolf/


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Accurate Time Hacking via PC visualization...*



O2AFAC67 said:


> Here's a fun way to check your watch's accuracy...
> First, download the Public Domain NIST Software from the NIST site. After you load it, "query" their server to correct your internal PC time. Here is the site to obtain the free software...
> 
> http://tf.nist.gov/service/its.htm
> 
> Then go to this page and check out the visualiztion...
> 
> http://home.tiscali.nl/annejan/swf/timeline.swf
> 
> IMO, this is a bit easier to use for watch setting/accuracy checking than the PC date/time utility provided with the operating system or most of the other available displays on a PC. :-!
> Cheers,
> Ron


*Well, now I've started using this site in Germany (link below) which constantly updates from Atomic Clock Time and even with transmission delays it is supposedly accurate to within three tenths of a second. The display is a large font arabic number counter which allows you to hold a watch up to your computer screen for a pretty good side by side time comparison and/or "hack". Give it a try with one of your SuperQuartz babies and see how you like it.... ;-) :-!
Cheers,
Ron*

*LINK:* http://www.uhrzeit.org/atomuhr.html


----------



## Eagle

Err... PCs sync with nist.gov by default anyway. :think:


----------



## O2AFAC67

Eagle said:


> Err... PCs sync with nist.gov by default anyway. :think:


Hi, Eagle. Well, I respectfully disagree for a couple of reasons. First, the time you set on the PC yourself can only be synched to nist.gov if you query their server (automatically or clicking on the motif button). The time you set initially (when you first install the OS) will only change if you change it, your motherboard clock varies its regulation (battery weak or power surge) or you connect to a server and sync to it. If you have no connection, modem dialed up, cable, dsl, T-1, whatever, it will not default synchronize to nist.gov or any other source. If you download the nist software and then "query" their server, a difference calculation is made and the suggestion to synch or not is made to you by their software. Just my .02 worth and I am always open to correction.... 
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## SnapIT

errmm Ron, click on your start bar clock... assuming you have an XP machine.. click on the 'internet time' tab for the options available to you. Sync to a nist server once a week is selectable or sync now is available if needed.


----------



## O2AFAC67

SnapIT said:


> errmm Ron, click on your start bar clock... assuming you have an XP machine.. click on the 'internet time' tab for the options available to you. Sync to a nist server once a week is selectable or sync now is available if needed.


Hi, Snap. Learn something new every day about these new fangled computer thingies. ;-) :-d The problem I've had (not knowing the task tray clock had an automatic scheduled "nist" sync capability) has been the rate variance of my PC clock of sometimes greater than ten or 12 seconds. As you know, after downloading the nist software and querying their servers, the error amount is shown and option given to correct the amount if necessary. Interestingly, my PC did indeed have the 24 hour sync to nist option set already (default condition?) but exhibited sometimes large variances of which I was unaware until manually querying the nist servers. Perhaps a weak motherboard battery but could be something else of course. At least the reassurance of accuracy with the optional immediate correction provided some confidence in my variation checks. Previously, I was concerned the B-1 was drifting... ;-) Hahahahahahahahahaha!!!! :-d Fat chance! :-d In any case, I used some language translation software to infer that the German site to which I linked implies it is never more than 3 tenths/sec off the atomic clock even considering all network delays because it is continually correcting for those delay variances. Whew!  That was a long sentence! :rodekaart Sorry... ;-) Perhaps of more importance.... the numbers are large enough for me to actually see!!! :-! Anyway, I doubt if my reaction time and finger coordination will ever be within 3 tenths so I'm good to go... ;-) :-!
Cheers, mate.
Ron


----------



## paopen

This one is great!!!!
http://www.clubbreitlingisrael.co.il/site/index.asp?depart_id=24739

The "museum" section is fantastic!!!
http://www.clubbreitlingisrael.co.il/24739/-Museum-

Paolo


----------



## SnapIT

This 9.51min Youtube upload of the Breitling Emergency is well worth a link for as long as it lasts. Thanks KSV123 for posting it up.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Fun with circular slide rules! For Navi, Cossie and B-1 owners...*

OK, we can include Airwolf owners too... ;-) :-d
Cheers,
Ron

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=12037

http://www.csgnetwork.com/e6bcalc.html

http://www.sliderules.info/collection/specialised/9905-cpu-26a.htm

*And for an example... *


----------



## SnapIT

Further to the link that Brice posted, I don't believe this site has been mentioned.

http://www.24hourwatch.info/


----------



## Brice

Hello.
I've spot a cool little site dedicated to the earlier Chronomatics - cal.11 and 12 inside - at time dubbed Fried Egg or Pizza...

http://www.breitling-navitimer.com/index.php

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## xpatUSA

Here y'are . . .

articles from my site, including "all about lume".
some reviews, including Jupiter Pilot and an already referenced B1 review.
lots of miscellaneous info.
and my geeky blog.

Enjoy!

Ted


----------



## Brice

Hi.
Here some really great pics of a vintage Superocean !! :-!b-)
Just incredible.......
http://ninanet.net/watches/others15/Mediums/mbreitling.html

Cheers, 
Brice


----------



## Brice

*About Scott Carpenter...*

Hi.
In a blog devoted to Rolex watches -- among many deceptive stuffs about the imaginary role Rolex played on astronauts wrists roll -- there is a cool page dedicated to Scott Carpenter.
Here's an excerpt :

_Scott Carpenter's daughter wrote a book about Scott named For Spacious Skies and she shared this snippet with me from her research:

Scott Carpenter said "Early on in Project Mercury, for an unmanned Atlas launch, I went to Perth, Australia and flew with the RAAF (Royal Australian Air Force), and it was there I saw the Breitling Navitimer, which had been issued to the RAAF pilots."
"Timekeeping was one of my areas of responsibility as part of my overall task developing Project Mercury navigation systems. My thought was that the Navitimer would be perfect for the Project Mercury astronauts."
"The Breitling Navitimer required some redesign for space-flight. For one, the astronauts would not need a tachymeter (a scale with which one measures hourly production rates). I had them replace the tachymeter with a 24-hour dial."
"Breitling sent me the redesigned watch, called the Cosmonaut (Breitling was in the French-speaking part of Switzerland, and the cosmonaute was French for astronaut), four days before my flight aboard Aurora 7. It was basically a Navitimer with a circular slide rule."

As far as I can tell, Scott Carpenter was the first American Astronaut to wear a wristwatch in space. When Scott splashed down in his Aurora 7 capsule his Breitling got wet and experienced some water damage. Scott sent it back to Breitling for repair, but Breitling pulled the switcho-chango and sent him back a different watch, thus keeping the first wristwatch flown in space for their museum.
Breitling later issued a Scott Carpenter Cosmonaute watch based on his 1961-1962 design. The original redesigned watch Breitling customized for Scott Carpenter was probably the first wrist-watch to be flown on an American manned orbital mission.

Scott said "They sent it back to me and removed the word Navitimer, and put the word Cosmonaut on it."_

And here the link :
http://rolexblog.blogspot.com/2008/08/nasa-astronaut-navy-sea-lab-aquanaut.html

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## maxvonderrax

A nice slide rule information tool.

http://www.info-uhren.de/technik/Rechenschieber/rechenscheibe_gross.htm


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Self winding chronograph history lesson... "Project 99"*

Definitely an interesting read. Well before the days of the B01... ;-) 
Best,
Ron

http://www.onthedash.com/docs/Project99.html


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Service videos: Quartz, mechanical and NEW... polishing!!*

The *POLISHING* video is brand new and absolutely amazing. No woder a "full" polish costs a bit extra when a watch only has a "basic" service...:-!
Best,
Ron

http://www.breitling.com/service/


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Here is one for "E" lovers and aviation enthusiasts...*

;-) 
Best,
Ron

_*LINK:*_ http://www.redbullairrace.com/cs/Sa...e:-Nigel-Lamb-021242744461599?p=1238611393596


----------



## O2AFAC67

*One of the best Breitling magazine articles ever published....*

It's in PDF format so be sure to have a copy of Adobe's Acrobat Reader (frreware) installed on your system... :-!
Best,
Ron

*LINK:* http://www.revolution-press.com/archives/volume5/REVOLUTION-VOL5_Breitling.pdf


----------



## Greaves

*Re: One of the best Breitling magazine articles ever published....*



O2AFAC67 said:


> It's in PDF format so be sure to have a copy of Adobe's Acrobat Reader (frreware) installed on your system... :-!
> Best,
> Ron
> 
> *LINK:* http://www.revolution-press.com/archives/volume5/REVOLUTION-VOL5_Breitling.pdf


_GREAT_ link, Ron. Thank you!

EDIT: Oh dear, you were NOT kidding about those wrist shots!!


----------



## Brice

Hi all.
Love commercial airplanes and routing ?
Here's the cooolest site I've seen for long....
http://www.flightradar24.com/

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Newest and best description of the "Grail" Breitling....*

This link is simply too good and too important to miss. It includes three high resolution photos which are ideal PC wallpapers for the Breitling enthusiast. :-!
Best,
Ron

Breitling Launches Navitimer Caliber 01 Limited Edition | WatchTime.com


----------



## Brice

*Virtual reality tours...*

Here's smth so cool...
360° shots of airplane cockpits !
(from Scotland Museum of Flight)

Concorde :
360° Virtual Reality tour of the Cockpit of Concorde by Ken McBride

Jaguar fighter-bomber :
360° Virtual Reality tour of the Cockpit of a Jaguar by Ken McBride

Vulcan bomber :
360° Virtual Reality tour of the Cockpit of an Avro Vulcan Bomber by Ken McBride

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Newest and best description of the "Grail" Breitling....*

Easy to understand and useful information regarding Breitling slide rule watches....

http://bretilingnavitimersliderule.wikispaces.com/

Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Amazingly beautiful films...*

Please to enjoy... 
Best,
Ron

FILMS


----------



## tmc

*Re: Amazingly beautiful films...*

WatchTime in general is pretty nice to scan periodically. I use this link to do it:

Breitling | WatchTime.com

Tom


----------



## Brice

*Re: Amazingly beautiful films...*

An other one, on ice...





Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Brice

*Re: Amazingly beautiful films...*

And a last one, in the air...





Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Discovery Channel video... Swiss watch manufacture featuring Breitling!!!*

Even more interesting than the Breitling website's "Made By Breitling" IMO... ;-) :-!
best,
Ron

_*LINK:*_ Breitling How Do They Do It - YouTube


----------



## Spit161

*Re: Newest and best description of the "Grail" Breitling....*

As a few of us are pilots here:

Royal Air Force Charitable Trust Enterprises

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Link to* original AOPA Navitimer instruction booklet..*. navitimer_instruction_manual

Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Great news! Breitling "User Manuals" now online!!!*

You gotta try some of these. :-! Lots of fun with bezels, sliderules, digital displays, etc... 
Best,
Ron

*LINK:* Breitling User Guides


----------



## O2AFAC67

*B-1 Manual online in PDF format*

In case you missed this a few years ago...

*Breitling B-1 manual... LINK:* http://www.9x19mm.com/b1.pdf

It is a fairly large (19MB) file so it takes a while to download. Remember you must have Adobe Acrobat reader installed on your computer to be able to open this link and save the file to your hard drive. 
Best,
ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

*NEW Breitling videos! Must see!!!*

New "Fly Breitling" video! Breitling Airborne!!! - YouTube
Edit: And a "long" (50 minutes!) detail look at the brand...


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: NEW Breitling videos! Must see!!!*

Bump after editing and correcting the "long" video link..


----------



## Brice

*Re: NEW Breitling videos! Must see!!!*

If ever you can read French, you will be amazed with this article dedicated to the first Breitling chronographs (from 1884 to 30's) !
Page Modèles

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Brice

...and, from the same provider, here's a great article dedicated to the Chronomat and its slide rule.
Page Modles

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

Zillions of large, high resolution pics - every aspect of the brand. All models, history, corporate, etc., etc., etc. Just navigate on through with your mouse clicker and download as many beautiful shots as you like! 
Best,
Ron

Breitling Media

User: media
Password: zhuhai


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Discovery Channel video... Swiss watch manufacture featuring Breitling!!!*

Here's a fun link. Panoramic cockpit view of one of Breitling's L-39 jets!

Breitling jet team L 39C Albatros » Panoramas » viewat.org


----------



## seikoluhver

*Re: Discovery Channel video... Swiss watch manufacture featuring Breitling!!!*

I dunno if this has been posted before, but if you can read Japanese, there's a ton of info here - STUDIO BREITLING.com.


----------



## martial8

*Re: Great news! Breitling "User Manuals" now online!!!*

Amazing, subscribed.


----------



## L60N

Navitimer world - watchtime review as a downloadable pdf:

http://www.clubbreitlingisrael.co.il/image/users/24739/ftp/my_files/navitimer world.pdf


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: B-1 Manual online in PDF format*

Wonderful film to watch on Veteran's Day...

SPITFIRE 944 - YouTube


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: NEW Breitling videos! Must see!!!*

Quite a ways into this video is some decent Breitling content...
Best,
Ron

R/C Jet Aircraft World Cup


----------



## CaptRimmer

*Re: NEW Breitling videos! Must see!!!*



O2AFAC67 said:


> Quite a ways into this video is some decent Breitling content...
> Best,
> Ron
> R/C Jet Aircraft World Cup


Awesome video Ron. I really enjoyed that. The detail on those models is breathtaking....moving pilot and computer screens actually in the cockpit!
Thanks for sharing.
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Brand new today Breitling aviation watch video! Must see!!!*

Very well done and especially appealing to the Breitling enthusiast...
Best,
Ron

*LINK:*


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Baselword 2014 interview new models..*

*LINK*:


----------



## O2AFAC67

Fascinating information about a truly historic chronograph. Link provided by one of the most knowledgable vintage Breitling owner/enthusiast gentleman anywhere. 
Best,
Ron

The Breitling AVI 765 Co-Pilot Series of Watches - Part I - Monochrome Watches - Monochrome Watches


----------



## Brice

Dedicated to vintage Breitling watches,
a wonderful interview of two famous Breitling experts,
friendly fellow forumers Watchfred and René :-!
including ton of pictures and all informations you may look for :

Vintage Breitling: the Expert Interviews

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Discovery Channel video... Swiss watch manufacture featuring Breitling!!!*

Not Breitling but absolutely amazing.... This watch accurately shows the solar system's movements on your wrist... - The Meta Picture


----------



## JohnLT13

O2AFAC67 said:


> Zillions of large, high resolution pics - every aspect of the brand. All models, history, corporate, etc., etc., etc. Just navigate on through with your mouse clicker and download as many beautiful shots as you like!
> Best,
> Ron
> 
> Breitling Media
> 
> User: media
> Password: zhuhai


Thank you so much. Awesome stuff


----------



## O2AFAC67

Fun reading... *https://www.hodinkee.com/brands/breitling*


----------



## O2AFAC67

xvjcvhj said:


> _Can you post a few good links that you find helpful, useful, or just plain brilliant when it comes to finding that tidbit of breitling/watch related information we all spend hours hunting for._


Sure. Directly above the main Breitling forum threads is our "Articles" section... https://www.watchuseek.com/f39/


----------



## O2AFAC67

Courtesy of our esteemed Breitling moderator "SnapIT", some manufacturing date information for vintage B's *1944-1978...*

Breitling Serial Numbers | WatchesToBuy.com


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: NEW Breitling videos! Must see!!!*

Courtesy of our esteemed long time forum member Mr. Don Indiano...


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Brand new today Breitling aviation watch video! Must see!!!*

Before the rise of Kerns' "squads"... :roll:


----------



## mamutarka

I found a gem



TheWatch - Home page



web looks very old and seems bad, but pictures and info with breitling tag are maybe the best I found on the internet

navitimer section for example breitling museum - Breitling Navitimer

special edition and limited series Breitling Special Edition & Limited Series

and much more, enjoy


----------



## elchuckee77

Cinq said:


> I stumbled on this site when I was looking for MSRP price info and this site is exactly offering that and more for a lot of brands:
> 
> La Coté des Montres
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Very good website, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Some very interesting information contained in this thread from our Pilot/Military forum... 









Help needed to identify vintage aviator watch strap.


Hi Guys. I have this Breitling watch that is sporting a blue leather aviator strap. My questions is this... Underneath the 3 arrow logo sit some letters.., might be Fipw or EipW or some other variation.Not even sure the last letter is actually a W - might be something else! I am hoping the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## SnapIT

I've waited a long time to see a proper strip down and repair video of the Aerospace and here we have one just posted in the last few days.. the watch maker is very cool calm and collected and is passing on the skills to his children as a bonus suprise element.. enjoy. [I may repost this link elsewhere but for the moment this will do]


----------



## rsittner

SnapIT said:


> I've waited a long time to see proper strip down and repair video of the Aerospace and here we have one just posted in the last few days.. the watch maker is very cool calm and collected and is passing on the skills to his children as a bonus suprise element.. enjoy. [I may repost this link elsewhere but for the moment this will do]


Been watching the Nekkid Watchmaker's videos for some time and I saw this one yesterday as well. Thanks for posting!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

No Breitling content but interesting aviation info... https://timetransformed.com/2017/05/29/early-pilots-watches/


----------



## O2AFAC67

From our Pilot/Military forum under the subforum Aviation Photography, a thread which may be of interest to some members here on Breitling... 









Back in the day...


Edit: Compare the full military panel above with the heavily updated panel from the O-2A belonging to the Postbellum Foundation ( https://www.stichtingpostbellum.nl/en ) based in the Netherlands... :cool:




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## SnapIT

What's this got to do with anything? It takes the squad out of team!


----------



## O2AFAC67

The REAL Breitling Squad... 



 Days long gone now in the brave new woke world...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> The REAL Breitling Squad...
> 
> 
> 
> Days long gone now in the brave new woke world...


WE are Breitling! The way it used to be...


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> WE are Breitling! The way it used to be...


A-firm.  But then this happened three years ago...  Breitling backs away from "unsuitable" use of women in its advertising


----------



## O2AFAC67

So many great videos of days gone by... 😉  https://www.youtube.com/user/clubbreitling/videos


----------



## O2AFAC67

Included in the link imbedded in the post just above, this video of true brand ambassador work. The walking over the bridge scene speaks for itself...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Included in the link imbedded in the post just above, this video of true brand ambassador work. The walking over the bridge scene speaks for itself...


Love it, Ron! Thanks for posting!


----------



## SnapIT

This may interest those with an eye on the market 









Top 50 Swiss Watch Brands of 2020 Market Share - Editorial


Polarization, diverging trends, successes and failures, 2020 is only reinforces an ongoing tendency. An in-depth analysis of the Top 50 Swiss Watch Brands of 2020




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## SnapIT

The state of time keeping is discussed in this highly informative article from phys.org .. what's five billionths of a second between friends anyways..









ESA determines new 'space time'


Since November 2021, ESA's satellites and ground stations have been running on a newly defined, incredibly precise "ESOC time." Measured by two atomic clocks in the basement of the ESOC mission control center in Germany, this new time determination will bring wide-reaching operational benefits...



phys.org


----------



## SnapIT

So what is the time in Lisbon.. 3 second result here and a whole lot more..









The World Clock — Worldwide


World time and date for cities in all time zones. International time right now. Takes into account all DST clock changes.




www.timeanddate.com


----------



## SnapIT

Calling all star gazers.. turning back the clock about 13.4 billion years..












https://blogs.nasa.gov/webb/wp-content/uploads/sites/326/2022/04/webb_img_sharpness.png







__





James Webb Space Telescope







blogs.nasa.gov


----------



## O2AFAC67

For those who have or havn't seen the new film, here is a magazine article written three years prior to the original film...  




__





TOPGUN DAYS - Top Guns, by Ehud Yonay







www.topgunbio.com


----------



## O2AFAC67

Our own Moderator Emeritus here on WUS, Mike Stuffler, shared this on the straps and bracelets forum... What is Milanese watch band? A brief history of Mesh watch band
I nicked it for posting here as a very interesting read. Thanks, Mike!!!


----------



## TopGunMaverick

Not sure if this has already been posted:





__





Vintage Breitling: the Expert Interviews


A Fratellowatches Special Feature! We take a DEEP look at Vintage Breitling with 2 Experts!




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## SnapIT

Yup, youtube can be a rabbit hole but sometimes a nugget of gold can be found at the bottom of one..










Uranium is safe compared to this...


Check out my main channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/NileRed-------------------------------------------In this vial, is a concentrated form of uranium called...




youtube.com





Now have a look at your Super LumiNova coated dial again.

Further reading..









Super-LumiNova - Wikipedia
 






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## O2AFAC67

A bit behind current times but perhaps of interest to some Breitling enthusiasts... 








Early pilot's watches - Time Transformed


A selection of watches based on the earliest style of pilot’s and military watches, with large, chunky numerals in Art Deco style and large crown.




timetransformed.com


----------

